# It's official! Max is a "Canine Good Citizen"!! YAY!



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

He passed!! I was stressing about the "supervised separation" but he took a liking to the helper. (A cute young man!) So, just a little whining. Everything else he did great!

This is just a start to our journey! We are signed up for a tracking class this summer, we are going to the local SChh club to start toward our BH. I am taking an online Denise Fenzi course to help with our heeling.He is also learning RAlly and due to Wildo's enthusiasm, he is learning agility too! In between all of that, we play and run and dig! 

Here is my boy!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

congrats


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Congrats! You two sound busy!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Love it ponyfarm!! And here you just told me you guys we're going for it...  He's a superstar! Great job!


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Congratulations to you and Max! It's quite an accomplishment and the picture is also very nice 
Happy training!


----------



## bigd3077 (Aug 19, 2012)

Congrats! I'm hoping mine will be ready for this in a few months.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Congrats to you and Max! Berlin and I are taking the CGC soon, im nervous!


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

gsdlover91 said:


> Congrats to you and Max! Berlin and I are taking the CGC soon, im nervous!


 
Yea, I shouldve had some wine first! Recommend it! lol

I was trying to be calm and when we entered the building a bull terrier charged Max, growling etc, made contact!. I pulled Max away quickly and Max was just "like..whatever!" That incident got my adrenlin going and it didnt stop until we were home!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Congrats to you and Max! That's great! Love the picture. Max is a handsome dude.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:congratulations: That's awesome


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Yay! Congrats!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Congratulations to you and to your very handsome boy! :thumbup:


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

congrats!!


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Congratulations!
and what a nice picture!


----------



## Sitz&Platz (Oct 20, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## Tiffseagles (May 12, 2010)

Congrats! He looks very focused on you


----------



## Pleasant_Guy (May 31, 2010)

Congrats to you and Max!


----------

